# Happy birthday, Tigger Uhuhu!



## EVAVIGIL

*Happy birthday, Tigger Uhuhu!​*From one cat to another, best wishes!
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, le Tigre !


----------



## la reine victoria

*H*a*p*p*y* B*i*r*t*h*d*a*y*
t*o* a 
*"o*n*e* a*n*d *o*n*l*y*"*
*P*u*s*s*y*c*a*t​ 
 *G**rrrrr**!*  ​ 

! For you !
 

With best wishes
​ 


La Reine V​


----------



## Mei

*Alaaaaa Tigger es tu cumpleaños y yo con estos pelos!!! 

Muchas felicidades!!!

Chic@s, nuestro gatito se está haciendo mayor!! * 

*Saludos, saludetes *

Mei


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días

      MUCHAS FELICIDADES EN TU DÍA TIGRE

ESPERO QUE LO DISFRUTES COMO DIOS MANDA

PARA TI

Un abrazo
Martine


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES TIGGER!!!!

Te deseo que pases un feliz día.

Alundra.


----------



## danielfranco

¿Tons' qué?
¿Va a haber zapatiado y unas chelas bien helodias o nomás nanay?
Digo, pa' llegarle al fiestón o si no por ahí pasar al Aurrerá y alivianar a la raza con una piñata, ¿qué no?
¡Chido, pues!
"Estas sooooon las mañaniiiiitas que cantaaaaaba el rey Daviiiiiiiiid...."


----------



## elroy

_*¡Felicidades!*_
¡Que cumplas muchos más!
​


----------



## Eugin

*Que tengas un hermoso día, Tigger!! *​

*Aprovéchalo al máximo, querido amigo felino!! *
*y disfruta **como sólo ustedes saben hacerlo**!!!  *

* un fuerte abrazo!! *​


----------



## ElaineG

Buon Compleanno, Tigger!!! (And many more!)


----------



## chrisstiane

Tanti auguri a teeeeeee
Tanti auguri a teeeeeeee
Tanti auguri a Tigger....grrrr....
Tanti auguri a teeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!  

Buon compleanno dal caldo sud Italia! 

 oh...but soon...it will be also my Birthday!!!!! 

Què felicidad!


----------



## Sparrow22

*WOW, FELICIDADES TIGRECITO !!!!!!!!  *


*POR MUCHOS CUMPLES* *MAS*....... *A QUÉ HORA ES LA FIESTA ????  *

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡very Happy, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ILT

Wow Tigger, all I can say is that you're the bestest most tiggerific tigger in WR   

Congratulations paisano


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Feliz cumpleaños! (no me siento muy creativo, lo siento )


----------



## América

Mi querido amigo felino, espero que este cumple te siga haciendo saltar sobre tu cola con toda la alegría que siempre trasmites.
Que los cumplas feliz y una tortita para ti:


----------



## anangelaway

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES TIGGER!!!* 

_Where was I ?_  


_*regalito, regalito*, *regalito* _

​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡¡Amigos!!!!
Muchas gracias a todos por sus felicitaciones, perdónenme por favor no haber contestado antes, andaba dando vueltas por el bosque de los 100 acres, celebrando un poco 
So many thanks!
Molte grazie!
Mercì!
¡¡¡Abrazos tiggerríficos para todos!!!


----------

